# need a load



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

I need to know a load for a 243 wssm with h4895 or varget with a 85gr barns bullet. thanks


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Hodgdon's website offers quite a few loads for 80gn or 90gn bullets. You should be able to start with the 90gn data and work up from there.


----------

